# camp recipes



## john.lee (Feb 11, 2009)

Going on a 3 day tent camping trip on river. What are some camping recipes and things to cook?


----------



## dusty80 (Feb 12, 2009)

sardines and saltines, beenie weenies, campbells soups, corned beef hash. Natural light


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 12, 2009)

Are you going to be close to the car or are you going to be in the backcountry?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.chuckwagondiner.com/


----------



## john.lee (Feb 12, 2009)

wont be to far from the boat ramp


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd take an iron skillet and a coleman stove and fry some fish... We sometimes wrap a stick of butter, cut up onions and potatoes, smoked sausage, and salt and pepper in foil and cook it on the edge of the fire. Pretty sweet, just set some rocks are something up to keep it from actually touching the coals... Yum...


----------



## DAWG POUND (Mar 2, 2009)

i like making baby meat lofe at the house wrap in foil and when at camp drop on side of coals not in them then let cook. not bad


----------



## holton27596 (Mar 3, 2009)

dont forget boyscout omelettes. Toss some eggs ina ziploc bag with whatever toppings you like. mash it up good and then throw in a pot of boiling water


----------



## 24tesla (Mar 3, 2009)

Large Vidalia Onion, cut the top and bottom off. Peel the first layer down. Take knife and cut a small 'bowl' in the top big enough to put a beef bullion cube in, and a pat of butter on top of that, wrap tight in Heavy Duty Aluminum foil. Bury in the coals of the camp fire. 1 hour later, yummy. Great as a side with steak or fish.


----------



## jkkj (Mar 3, 2009)

take a grill rack and some charcoil. grill steaks,porkchops,and sausage.call me when its ready.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 4, 2009)

Remember,Aluminum Foil is your friend! You can cook about anything on a campfire in it.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 5, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Remember,Aluminum Foil is your friend! You can cook about anything on a campfire in it.




+1

And a cheap griddle from wallyworld or some place does wonders. Fry SPAM and or beef hash in the mornings over the fire and some cheese grits.... When are we leavin'?


----------



## DAWG POUND (Mar 7, 2009)

nothin better than some hot grits and a hot cup of cofee when you wake up from a chili night of tent campin. that write their will warm you from the insides out.


----------



## Mr. Green Jeans (Mar 10, 2009)

They are so simple that they are silly, but I have enjoyed Hobos since I was a kid camping in the backyard.

Like the advice above, start with foil:

On a square of foil put 
Hamburger Patty
potato (slice thin or cut small so that it will cook faster)
carrot
slice of onion
some celery 
salt/pepper/season all/whatever
then fold/seal the foil


You can make them at home and throw them in the cooler before you leave.  When you are ready, just throw them on the coals until the carrots are tender.

While they are cooking, scrape the bark off of the end of a good-size stick.  Wrap biscuit dough around the stick.  Cook over fire so that you will have biscuits-on-a-stick to go with the Hobos.  

Save the sticks, because in the morning you will want to crack open a can of cinnamon rolls for cinnamon rolls-on-a-stick!


----------



## DrewDennis (Mar 19, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> i like making baby meat lofe at the house wrap in foil and when at camp drop on side of coals not in them then let cook. not bad



Where do you buy baby meat at?   LOL!


----------



## tr21 (Mar 19, 2009)

holton27596 said:


> dont forget boyscout omelettes. Toss some eggs ina ziploc bag with whatever toppings you like. mash it up good and then throw in a pot of boiling water



tried this and it was good,but a little crunchy.i guess i didn't mash the sheels up enoughi'll mash them up more next time though


----------



## pop pop jones (Mar 19, 2009)

1- pack Zatarain's Jambalaya Mix
1- pound of hotttt  smoked sausage
1- bottle of hot sause
nuf said


----------



## TheLandlord (Apr 1, 2009)

1/4" lb of Spaghetti (dry)
1 package of Bertoli Pasta Sauce (in a bag)

The easiest, tastiest, backpackin' meal you can make. Nothin' beats spaghetti when you're hoofin' it.


----------



## Matt (Apr 2, 2009)

think I'm just gonna go to costco and pick up a case of ramen noodles


----------



## THE JUDGE (Apr 9, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> i like making baby meat lofe at the house wrap in foil and when at camp drop on side of coals not in them then let cook. not bad



10-4 on#88


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Apr 11, 2009)

catch some catfish...make some JALLOP. Or fry some fish and make swamp gravy......use the left overs for your eggs and toast in the morning.....re-heat that swamp gravy.....mmmmmGREAT SOS.


----------



## Derek Edge (Apr 13, 2009)

pop pop jones said:


> 1- pack Zatarain's Jambalaya Mix
> 1- pound of hotttt  smoked sausage
> 1- bottle of hot sause
> nuf said



2- rolls of TP
1- tube of preperation-H


----------



## jola (Apr 13, 2009)

Meatball subs:
1 pkg sub rolls
1 pkg frozen pre-cooked meatballs
1 jar pizza sauce
1 bag shredded mozarella cheese

Aluminum foil
Pam spray

make sam'iches, wrap in foil, bake over campfire.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 14, 2009)

I used to take a friend's son with me camping and we always drew folks from nearby campsites when we cooked. Shish-k-bobs, baked potatoes, salad, baked apples. We ate like royalty with little cleanup required. Prepare ingredients at home and put in the pack with a couple frozen cold packs. Ziplock bags and aluminum foil are great inventions!


----------

